# fishing lakes, ponds?



## bug (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello everyone, My Dad and I are looking for somewhere to go where you can fish from the bank...Pensacola area? Any answers?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Review this part of the forum, there are some great posts about spots in gulf breeze, pcola and some outlying areas. Welcome to pff. 



Don't be confused by any "bug" comments...there have been bugs on the forum before.


----------



## bug (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you so much for responding..Have a great night!


----------

